# Big Rig CDL Question



## Ogre (Mar 21, 2003)

I have recently found some RV sites and have read about some very big fifth wheels and recommendations about getting semi tractors to pull them. From my days of tenting and now reading about semi's and huge RV's, the distance between these two extremes is hard to grasp.

My questions start with if one got a large fifth wheel and a semi what kind of driver license would be required? Would a CDL be mandatory and if not in Michigan will that hold true on a trip through multiple states? Next, something that I've never asked before what kind of mileage do the big rigs get? Finally, what do the big rigs cost and where would you go to find the appropriate tractor? I am making an assumption that a normal big rig would require modifications for RV use which prompts the question of where would you go the find the big rig? I would assume that the normal Kenworth dealer would not have the appropriate truck. I'm not sure why I'm asking these questions as the RV I'm considering is not that large but I was sure taken back about reading that the average Jack and Jane are not intimidated about considering a semi. They are clearly not your average utility vehicle and parking at the local supermarket is not business as usual. Oh, another question, are you really camping anymore when your at that level?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Saw a semi looking rig with a fifth-wheel at a state park. The truck looked like a mini semi tractor. Call the SOS for your answers. Don't think you would need a CDL. They are for commercial drivers for hire.


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

Your cdl all comes down to weight...


----------



## rendotwo (Dec 27, 2004)

I dont think you would need a tractor to pull those big rigs. Most of the 3/4 ton pickups or 1 ton ones will do the job.


----------



## Brownsdown (Jan 7, 2005)

:lol: I drove tractor trailer for 12 years and yes i does come down to weight.... most units that require a fith wheel are using air brakes so you need to be endorsed in them also, so what your looking for is a CDL class A, air brake endorsed,,,,,,,,,this is what i know about your situation,,,, if different go to Secretary of State and they can tell you everything you need to know they have all the littiture,,,,,,,,,and the test books to study before taking the test,,,,,,,,mind you you will pay about 200.00 bucks to take the test and if you fail you do not get your money back so study hard........and i dont know if they would want you to take a road test or not.............. hope it helps you in the direction you want to go.......................o and price range differ so much its hard to give you a price on a tractor........can get them from 50,000.00 to 90,000.00


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I doubt you'd need to go all the way to a full blown semi to pull a fifth wheel. I'm sure that even the biggest fifth wheel made could be pulled by a commercial GMC. Check out the "Top Kick" line. They can be dressed up real nice and come in crew cab configurations too. I've seen a couple of them on the road and they're beautiful ! I'm sure that one of these units could be used to pull ANY fifth wheel made. Here's a link :

http://www.gmc.com/specs/specs_content_files/mediumduty/specs_features.jsp?brand=cseries&vehicle=C4500&commercial=mediumduty

Sounds like some SERIOUS RV'ing. 

My dad just ordered an '05 GMC Sierra 2500 HD 4x4 Crew Cab with the Duramax Diesel. That is one beast of a truck. He's just about to order his new 33' travel trailer to pull with it. That's about $80K for the whole package ! And I thought HIS rig was gonna be big.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Check out the GMC kodiak. These things are sweet, if your in the market for something like that.
As to whether or not this is "camping", I think most of the people buying these are using them for racing and stuff. They go racing nearly every weekend and aren't really folks who are just taking the family out to go camping. 
You should be able to pull a good size 5th wheel with a good heavy duty P/U. 
As for a CDL, weight isn't the only factor. As long as you aren't for hire you should not need a CDL at least in MI. By the same token if you pull a 5th wheel even with a P/U, and it is your job and you are being paid to do so, then you need a CDL no matter how light of a load your hauling. 
I'm also pretty sure if your pulling a 5th wheel with a trailer behind it, (tandem) you also are supposed to have a CDL. Not positive about that one. My friend is the retired police cheif in Chelsea and he was the one who told me that. 
Many states have differing laws about these things. So even if it's legal here in MI, you might want to check the laws in other states.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Erik,

in order to pull a trailer behind a fiver you need to have a special endorsement on your license. It's called a "recreational double" I believe. You have to go and take a test and get the "R" endorsement on your license. Here's the info right from the SOS web site.

*Recreational Double R Endorsement*

*[size=-1]A recreational double is a pickup truck pulling a fifth wheel trailer designed for recreational living purposes, with a second trailer attached to the rear of the fifth wheel trailer. The pickup truck must have a towing rate equal to, or greater than, the total weight being towed. To operate a recreational double, you must have an R endorsement on your driver license. Anyone age 18 or older with a valid driver license may apply for this endorsement at a branch office. A knowledge test is required. There is no skills test. Drivers holding a Group A CDL with a T double or triple trailers endorsement can operate a recreational double without the R endorsement. Triple trailers are not permitted in Michigan. For more information, obtain a copy of the brochure A Recreational Double Endorsement at a Secretary of State branch office or from this web site. [/size]
*


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

jpollman said:


> Erik,
> 
> in order to pull a trailer behind a fiver you need to have a special endorsement on your license. It's called a "recreational double" I believe. You have to go and take a test and get the "R" endorsement on your license. Here's the info right from the SOS web site.
> 
> ...


  I have one. No need for a CDL.


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

If the gross vehicle weight is over 26,000lbs, you need a cdl.


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

I wouldn't know but i have a CDL with all endoresments so if you need me to come over and drive it let me know i am always up for a paid vacation


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

7iron it's really 26001


----------



## Evan (Jul 24, 2003)

Checked with an 'official' CDL tester today........you DO NOT have to have a CDL to drive any 'big rig' for towing a recreational vehicle; semi, or trucks.

"As long as the individual IS NOT using the rig for HIRE, you are NOT required by law to have a CDL"

As stated above, if you want to tow another trailer (i.e. boat) behind the 5th wheel rig you need to have a "R" endorsement, which is no more than an written test. The total length cannot exceed 63 foot from the front bumper of the tow vehicle to the rear bumber of the last towed item.

This is the same way Joe Schmooh can climb into any size motorhome and drive it out of the lot with just a regular drivers license and no special training  scarry isn't it??

But, like Mike H. said; would love to drive a rig for you and I have the endorsements


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Evan said:


> Checked with an 'official' CDL tester today........you DO NOT have to have a CDL to drive any 'big rig' for towing a recreational vehicle; semi, or trucks.
> 
> "As long as the individual IS NOT using the rig for HIRE, you are NOT required by law to have a CDL"
> 
> ...


Total length here in Michigan is 65ft.


----------



## Evan (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks Walleye Mike, I added 10 to the 53 foot trailer length, was too lazy to go find my manual to look! Thanks for the correction!!


----------

